# Venancio "Anciong" Bacon and Balintawak 1950s



## Joe Eccleston (Mar 9, 2004)

the picture below is the 1950s photo of the original balintawak self-defense club. in the first row, seated, second from the left is delfin lopez, then seated by him is anciong bacon. and in the second row, standing, from the right is vincente atillo (father of ising atillo), and standing next to him is timor maranga. 

who is the guy seated in the center? also, does any body know the names of all those seated in the front? i would imagine that they are the original top dogs of the club. 

if anciong bacon was the founder of the club, why isn't he sitting in the center? (i saw this picture a week ago, and for some reason, this question kept nagging at me.)

hope, anyone out there knows... (i believe the bottom of the photo states: "Officers and Masters? of Balintawak Self-Defense Club")


----------



## bart (Mar 9, 2004)

Understanding of course that our "snapshot" attitude of photography is quite different than attitude of the people towards photos in the 1950's, I've been in plenty of pictures with Grandmasters where they aren't in the center. They are usually in the front, but not always in the center. I think that you can't read too much into this photo. Other that they all agreed that they were Balintawak at that time and have coexisted within the same room, I don't know if there is much else to draw from. 

In 2000 in Cebu I was in a picture taken at a meeting hall after a dinner where there were lots of Doce Pares people there. In the picture I don't think any of the GMs are front and center, and also there were numerous other dignitaries like the mayor and a senator and a baranggay captain and some of their visiting relatives. The order and composition of people was generally "eskrima related".  That could be happening here in the picture above. GM Bacon might simply have the most "comfortable" chair and that's why he's sitting there. There could be any number of reasons. 

I think we'd need to know more about what the circumstances of the picture were before we can extrapolate some meaning. Even then there might not be much there beyond them all being together in the same room.


----------



## Joe Eccleston (Mar 9, 2004)

I guess you're right, bart. I was once in the military, and formal photos usually have a heirarchal arrangement. Formal photos usually have a planned "seating". The photo above looks Formal. I can understand seminar/non-formal situations where people just want to take the photo and get back into their talking. But your perspective seems to be consistent, since the fellow in the center does seem to be in a tight spot--can't be comfortable.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 9, 2004)

Technical question--why does the image link to the vBulletin website? I didn't see a hyperlink in the code when I quoted it.


----------



## Joe Eccleston (Mar 9, 2004)

i don't know... but it should be this: http://cebueskrima.s5.com/images/groupweb.jpg


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 9, 2004)

The three men just to the right Of GM Anciong Bacon are all Attorney's of Law. The Center one was the President of the Club elected by the group to handle gatherings, and other issues. Later Attorney (GM) Jose Villasin was the President. Unfortunately Manong (GM) Ted Buot was having problems placing the names. The one closest to GM Bacon was Attorney Arnuko, the other two he did not remember off the top of his head. I did not press. He did say that Edwardo Bacoli is inthe picture behind (GM) Timor Maranga and Vincente Atillo.

So, the seating cuold have been by station in the communicty as Mr. Hubbard pointed out. The center three being Attorneys, had the center place. Just a possibility. It could also be just a random seating as well.

:asian:


----------



## Joe Eccleston (Mar 10, 2004)

thanks rich,

definitely sheds more light on the photo. it makes sense to seat the lawyers in the center.

so, this is the famous *Edward Baculi*, who owned the shop on Balintawak Street.

i'm wondering now, where *Jesus Cui* (i guess the other famous eskrimador who defected along with Anciong Bacon from Doce Pares to form the Balintawak club) is sitting, or if he's in the photo at all.


----------



## balintawakcebu (Mar 10, 2004)

hello all

so far I was told Jesus Cui sitting in the first row as the 3 rd from left.
Anulfo Mongcal is standing in the secon row 6th from left.
1st and 2nd froml eft in the second row is Vincente Atillo and Timor Maranga.
Delfino Lopez is sitting right to Venancio Bacon.

Mabuhay


----------



## balintawakcebu (Mar 10, 2004)

SORRY

all left is definitive RIGHT side
sorry again


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 10, 2004)

balintawakcebu said:
			
		

> hello all
> 
> so far I was told Jesus Cui sitting in the first row as the 3 rd from left.
> Anulfo Mongcal is standing in the secon row 6th from left.
> ...


Thank You Sir, for your post, and Welcome to Martial Talk.

The Jesus Cui is new information. The reast I believe was in the original post as well. Yet, it is good to get furhter confirmation. I did not post it, as it was in the first post, yet, I see why someone would.


----------



## Joe Eccleston (Mar 10, 2004)

great information!!! thanks, balintawakcebu...

so, we have Edward Baculi, Arnulfo Mongcal, Vincent Atillo, Timor Maranga, Delfin Lopez, Anciong Bacon, and Jesus Cui. we have one of the names of the three centered lawyers.

the three lawyers (officers of the club) are flanked by the two original Masters, namely Jesus Cui and Anciong Bacon--consistent of a formal heirarchal seating arrangement. Jesus Cui and Anciong Bacon, as I read, left Doce Pares together.

I wonder who the other men seated in front are...


(p.s.-- balintawakcebu, if you can, can you tell us who your source on this info is? rich's source is gm ted buot. so, we can link sources to the information. thanks again.)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 10, 2004)

Joe Eccleston said:
			
		

> great information!!! thanks, balintawakcebu...
> 
> so, we have Edward Baculi, Arnulfo Mongcal, Vincent Atillo, Timor Maranga, Delfin Lopez, Anciong Bacon, and Jesus Cui. we have one of the names of the three centered lawyers.
> 
> ...


As you noted Delfin Lopez is in the first row just left of GM Anciong Bacon.


----------



## Joe Eccleston (Mar 10, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> As you noted Delfin Lopez is in the first row just left of GM Anciong Bacon.


I, of course, meant the others who we've yet to identify...


----------



## bloodwood (Mar 29, 2004)

I would hate to see this thread go by the wayside. I was hoping for more info on some of the others in the photo. DOES ANY BODY HAVE ANYTHING NEW?


----------

